

Submitted my Twelephone HTML5 WebRTC project to AWS Startup Challenge - cmatthieu
http://youtu.be/x3GdIqfGT7Q

======
Papirola
nice idea. how is this sustained?

~~~
cmatthieu
We are planning to offer business communication features in the future.

